# "New" 1971 Popup Tent Trailer



## derran_m (Aug 11, 2009)

I am new to this. I am a virgin to camping with more than a tent. I got a smoking deal on this trailer, and it is in relatively good shape ... except for a few minor issues, canvas etc.

It's in pretty decent shape, but the ABS plastic roof has some cracks in it. What is the best solution for fixing it from leaking? I have heard of a tar-like substance that can be put on to seal it up ... do i do that then sand and paint over it?

Also, the seal between the body and the roof is falling apart in places. Is that something I can just use something like the regular weather stripping for a house? I have seen various different types, S shaped, V shaped, etc..., is that a consideration to fix it?

Is there any easy (or non-complicated) way for me to wire up lights, battery, etc into this SAFELY, and have it re-charge through my truck? It is already wired ... with 4 electrical outlets, and that is it... I would like to put in permanent lighting on the inside, and a movable one to have inside/outside.

I do not know the size, but this one has some very small tires on it. Currently I can go no faster than 100 km/h, or it starts bouncing left and right... is there any way to help this? Speed limit on the highway I mainly travel to go camping is 110 km/h. Would putting some weight into the trailer when travelling assist this problem? Or is this mainly the tires that cause the side to side travel at high speed?

Also wondering if it would be possible to place a vent in the roof...


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

I'll leave the answers to the pop up owners on here.


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations on your find....how much did it set you back and how did you come across it....I have been looking for an old pop up that I can restore for my son and his family......the ones I have found are as expensive as a new one.....:thumbup1:


----------



## derran_m (Aug 11, 2009)

long story short, a friend and his wife split ... he wnated to get rid of it before she got her hands on it ... $50 CAD and a case of beer LOL I found another one around here, looks a bit better shape than mine, was $300 CAD .. didnt look too much into it though because it was the day after i picked up this one


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

derran_m said:


> long story short, a friend and his wife split ... he wnated to get rid of it before she got her hands on it ... $50 CAD and a case of beer LOL I found another one around here, looks a bit better shape than mine, was $300 CAD .. didnt look too much into it though because it was the day after i picked up this one



Congrats on the new addition. Where are in Canada are you? Sounds like Alberta - I'm in Edmonton. Smokin deal on that no matter what!

As for the bounce, I would simply recommend you go to any RV dealer and have them install a sway bar setup (both sides), and that should correct the sway/bounce at 110. The other stuff - I don't know. I don't have a pop-up...Heruide would be the guy to ask. He's all over the popups.

Hope you're close! Would be great to meet a fellow CamperCommunity member!

And, PS - :welcome:


----------



## derran_m (Aug 11, 2009)

bighabsfan11 said:


> Congrats on the new addition. Where are in Canada are you? Sounds like Alberta - I'm in Edmonton. Smokin deal on that no matter what!
> 
> As for the bounce, I would simply recommend you go to any RV dealer and have them install a sway bar setup (both sides), and that should correct the sway/bounce at 110. The other stuff - I don't know. I don't have a pop-up...Heruide would be the guy to ask. He's all over the popups.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome And yes, you are correct, Alberta ... I am just south of Calgary near High River ... 
thanks for the advice with the sway bar ... I will check with the guys in town and see what they can do for me.


----------

